# Voluntary Releasing



## Crisco (16 Oct 2007)

Well basically I gave the army life a shot and realized it wasn't the type of life for me as it had seems it will impact me largely in my university schooling so I was wondering on how would I go about doing a Voluntary Release. Would I be able to drop from the BMQ course on a parade night of my unit or would I have to do it during the next weekend. It's not that I found it hard because to be honest with you guys I found it, the BMQ, to be fairly easy except when the warrant got us to preform our drill but I just felt that it's not for me and I feel as if I should just focus more on schooling. Any information would be greatly appreciated thank you.


----------



## GAP (16 Oct 2007)

Everytime someone starts something that involves major changes the first reaction is "let me outta here!!". Once the changes become the norm, things fall into perspective and suddenly what used to be an issue, isn't. 

Could this be part of the problem?


----------



## Crisco (16 Oct 2007)

No it's just that I realized that I don't really see myself committing myself to the army really, I thought about it for abit and I can't really see myself staying involved even after the training, It's more of an change in interest decision not the fact of change.


----------



## tree hugger (16 Oct 2007)

Just a couple of things I noticed:

a) you're 17.
b) 24 June 07, you wrote:  I've always wanted to wear the uniform since I was younger. Come my 16th birthday before, I even ate my cake, my dad took me down to the recruiting center and we started the application process. I had successfully got up to my medical and interview, but during my medical I mentioned I had childhood asthma but I grew out of it, DOH! About 6 weeks later I got a letter of rejection due to my condition but said I could challenge it, and thats exactly what I did. 
c) you're not done your initial training
and
d) you want to go to university.


I can't picture a "change of interest" coming on so quickly after having always wanted into the CF.  I think there may be more to this.
WRT the university thing, reserves is a great way to help pay for it.  Do you have any plans how you will be able to pay for school?

I think you owe it to yourself to give this a solid try ie. by completing your BMQ/SQ.  One could argue that you probably owe the CF that too.


----------



## tree hugger (16 Oct 2007)

Also run a search for VR or voluntary release.  You'll get a tonne of hits of people who regretted it.


----------



## Crisco (16 Oct 2007)

Well I mean it's only been one weekend and I've already fell behind on my homework.. On Sunday I was suposed to write a 1200 word formal essay and read 6 chapters on 1500s rennesaince history on elightened thinkers and when I got home I basically forgot because I was pretty tired and bam phone call home, basically it's gonna be a repition of this and in January come my exams I go away 3 weekends in a row and I'm gonna need those weekends for studying because I'm a procrastinator. Since they're University courses requires abit more studying than college because it's more indepth theory and what not. 

Also by means of tuition my parents have it covered, when they were younger they invested alot in Canadian Savings bonds. I know I always wanted to be in the army but basically when I got in it was just like am I really gonna fail school for this? Do I really see myself doing this in the future or being 100% committed to this? I don't see myself being committed to this I mean basically I don't even see myself going past BMQ, I guess it was awsome to think about shooting rifles when I was younger but then when you actually get to it it's just like weird how my views and interests changed.

I went through such great lengths to get into the CF waited over a year just to get a Pulmonary functions test I mean I had such high hopes and commitment to it but basically it's too much pressure on me going away and sitting there and constantly thinking how I'm going to handle my weekend workload because most of my teachers assign major tasks for weekends. It's really really stressful sitting there and worrying.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Oct 2007)

Crisco said:
			
		

> Well I mean it's only been one weekend and I've already fell behind on my homework..





			
				Crisco said:
			
		

> I'm gonna need those weekends for studying because I'm a procrastinator.




Sounds like a personal problem....


----------



## Crisco (16 Oct 2007)

That's basically what it is, I'm not the best in academics I'm basically a low end university course student and it was just so stressful thinking about how to tackle my work once I get home. Most of the candidates in my reserve force didn't have that problems because they were done college or B they were pretty damn ambitious and calm. It was basically a series of small decisions put together. I thought this was what I wanted but then when I got there it became dead weight on my shoulders. It's like when you finally hit that age where your playing toy guns out front with your friends and your just thinking what the hell am I doing running around and yelling bang bang got you! I mean I guess to each his own. I not a killer and I don't think I could ever kill someone, I don't think I could ever serve over seas and I don't think I'd ever go reg force and be away from friends and family all week untill weekends, it's a realisation that this isn't the life for me.


----------



## kincanucks (16 Oct 2007)

Next parade night tell them you want to release and goodbye.


----------



## Crisco (16 Oct 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Next parade night tell them you want to release and goodbye.


 Thank you.


----------

